# Suse 8.2 Grafikproblem



## Cypher-Nemesis (20. März 2004)

Hi,

ich bräuchte dringend mal eure Hilfe, hab gerade Linux Suse 8.2 auf meinem Laptop installiert, und das Bild ist total verzerrt unter Linux. Kann also nichts erkennen und auch so nicht rumprobieren oder selber das Problem rausfinden 

hab ne Nvidia GForce Go...

könnt mir vieleicht jemand helfen und mir sagen woran es liegen könnte oder mir zumindest genau beschreiben wo ich bei Linux Suse 8.2 genau Grafik einstellungen vornehme ?

Danke


----------



## gothic ghost (20. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Cypher-Nemesis _
> Hi,
> ich bräuchte dringend mal eure Hilfe, hab gerade Linux Suse 8.2 auf meinem Laptop installiert, und das Bild ist total verzerrt unter Linux. Kann also nichts erkennen und auch so nicht rumprobieren oder selber das Problem rausfinden
> hab ne Nvidia GForce Go...
> ...



hi,
1. die Auflösung stimmt nicht.
2. Mit Yast
3. von der CD booten -> System reparieren
dann bis zur Einstellung von  Monitor + Grafikkarte


----------



## Cypher-Nemesis (20. März 2004)

öhm...hi gothic ghost,

danke für deine Hilfe, wenn ich von der CD Boote, hab ich zur auswahl

 - Boot from Harddisc
 - Installation
 - Installation - ACPI Disabled
 - Installation - Safe Settings
 - Manual Installation
 - Rescue System
 - Memory Test

hm...wo komm ich zum system reparieren ?


----------



## Thorsten Ball (20. März 2004)

Ich denke mal mit " - Rescue System", was auf Deutsch soviel heißt wie: "System retten". 
Könnte man auch mit System reparieren übersetzen. Also, das wirds sein 
Thorsten


----------



## Cypher-Nemesis (20. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Thorsten Ball _
> *Ich denke mal mit " - Rescue System", was auf Deutsch soviel heißt wie: "System retten".
> Könnte man auch mit System reparieren übersetzen. Also, das wirds sein
> Thorsten *



hm...bei Rescue System komm ich in die Konsole und dort wüsst ich nicht was ich eingeben sollte um Monitor oder Grafikkarte einzustellen...


----------



## speakmy (22. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Cypher-Nemesis _
> *hm...bei Rescue System komm ich in die Konsole und dort wüsst ich nicht was ich eingeben sollte um Monitor oder Grafikkarte einzustellen... *



melde dich dort als root an und gebe sax2 an, dann müsste dir alles bekannt vorkommen


----------

